
Earth Temperature Timeline - albertzeyer
https://xkcd.com/1732/
======
beders
And yet, we'll burn all the damn fossil fuels. Because: greed.

I hope some other species gets another shot at evolving large enough brains.
This one's got a large brain, but it's full of bad ideas.

------
hsienmaneja
In laymen’s terms, how do we know this dramatic shift in the past decade(s) is
directly due to human pollution? Is there any chance it’s not manmade and if
so how much?

~~~
maxander
Well, over the many-thousand-year geological record, we've seen exactly one
global industrialization, and also exactly one climate shift of this nature,
and against all odds they're happening at essentially the exact same time.
Even if we only consider that fact, while these two dramatic and extremely
rare events _could_ be unrelated, we have awfully good reason to think they're
connected.

~~~
lazyjones
We‘ve also seen several widespread „global cooling“ conjecture phases.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_cooling](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global_cooling)

Not saying it‘s all wrong, but the risk of incomplete data and wrong
conclusions is always present.

~~~
BugsJustFindMe
Please. From your link

> _The global cooling hypothesis nonetheless gained temporary popularity due
> to... press reports that did not accurately reflect the full scope of the
> debate in the scientific literature.[1]_

~~~
lazyjones
Wkipedia style rhetoric. The „full scope“ is also neglected these days since a
small minority firmly denies the severity of the issue and the „consensous“ is
just the majority vote (which is not really appropriate in science).

In other words, if the loonies are right, Wikipedia might write the exact same
thing about the global warming craze one day.

------
masonic
... _Since the last ice age glaciation_

In other words, _only the last 0.004% of Earth history_ , and using the
_coolest_ point of the past few hundred thousand years as the baseline.

~~~
bjourne
The baseline is the 1961-1990 average. The coolest point is 20 000 BCE whose
temperature is 4.3 degrees lower than that.

